# 7 week cut to my holiday



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just thought I'd keep a record of this somewhere so that it actually benefits other people too.

I'm Elle Mac, a lot of you should know me! I've lost a lot of weight already; and I've had very serious relapses of Crohns disease since competing last April. In that time I've been on prednisolone (medicinal steroids) and Humira (an injectable immuno suppressant).

My training has always been consistent but my eating became somewhat inconsistent and I also followed a strict anti inflammatory diet for a while (high fat, brightly colored fruit etc, please see my blog post on this at www.extremenutrition.co.uk).

Cut a long story short, I am out of shape! I've dropped more than a stone already just eating consistently again; I started cardio but I'm a bugger for not doing it so I'm tracking here so hopefully you'll all help me out and give me a kick up the a$$ if I'm not telling you I've been putting in maximum effort!!!

I have been lazy at weekends really and had two big nights out since January which aren't great for my health, so time to slap myself on the wrist and get back on track!!

I'm going to spend the next 7 weeks being more strict and tracking here, as myself and dorris1988 are going to Rhodes on 8th May (and bodypower is right after that!)

Anyway I think I'm rambling. Current stats are 26 years old, female, will take measurements tomorrow! My diet is good just keeping out those extra skinny lattes and extras at the weekends 

I'd prefer not to post bikini photos at the moment really.

First log in my cutting plan will start tomorrow when I tell you what I do for cardio and eat tomorrow


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot to add I don't use ANYTHING other than Extreme Nutrition whey, pro 6, CLA, L-Glutamine, BCA 3:1:1's, Krevolution and vitamin c.

I'm adding in things people don't traditionally "diet" with such as fruit and yoghurt because of my illness and the necessity for me to obtain as many nutrients as possible.

Any questions or comments, please go ahead, but please be respectful, thank you


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I've woken up with massive tonsils and a cough!! So time to murder it with lemsip- so just a diet update today I think! I shall be found wrapped in a duvet today!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome that u are back on it Elle!! Uve done it before so u know u can do it again!!! Like u I am a EN fan all the way!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I seen a lady on the news that virtually got rid of her crohns by eating

Certain types of tree bark

Don't know if you saw it or if it works for everyone

But I would be worth looking into


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you soldier smudge! My diet was great today, I feel focused and better already. It's been a rocky road but I won't give up 

Thank you for that hench life, these things are ALWAYS worth looking into and I love to know about them. I've stopped all pharmaceutical medication as quite frankly, I'm sick of suffering terrible side effects and feeling worse on top of being sick 

I stayed low carb today due to being sedentary, I do carb cycle and aim to keep my protein/fats consistent. Here's what I ate:-

Meal 1: 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs

Meal 2: 200ml unsweetened almond milk with Pro 6

Meal 3: 200g chicken, tbsp oil, 100g asparagus

Meal 4: unsweetened natural yoghurt, 30g pistachio nuts, 200ml fresh pineapple juice (I've got a juicer, best thing I ever bought!), coffee

Meal 5: 200g chicken, tbsp oil, 100g asparagus

I'll have more pro 6 before bed 

Feeling hungry to be honest but I'm due my last meal soon and I'm still not feeling well, I was rebellious last week and tried "I'm only eating 3-4 meals" but now I'm eating regularly again I feel "normal"! Amazing how one week of rebellion kicks you out of sync


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Today was a day from hell. I had the most awful start to my day and I completely lost my appetite. I don't think I ate as much as I should have through the day and found training hard as I'm very fatigued still. I'm fed up of feeling ill 

My diet was:-

Meal 1: 200ml almond milk, 35g pro 6

Meal 2: 150g chicken, 30g (uncooked weight) basmati rice, 1 whole egg, 1 spoon oil, onions and spring onion/soy sauce (**recipe to be uploaded**)

Meal 3: 30g pistachios, low fat yoghurt

Meal 4: 150g chicken

Post workout: 72g build & recover

Meal 5: Homemade turkey burgers with 1 poached egg/asparagus (**recipe to be uploaded**). Sugar free berry jelly, yoghurt with blueberry cheesecake pro 6

Not perfect, but clean! Hoping today will go better for me and I won't feel so sick


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

keep going my babber! :thumbup:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Some interesting meals Elle! Will have to utilise some of ur ideas!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plenty of good food in there and good to hear you are carrying on with this.

By the way I woke this week with bad sore throat after spending weekend with my BF who had a streaming cold - unfortunately prep doesn't stop for sort throats and colds plus I've never found any benefit in resting until/unless you have a fever and aches. Just my findings after years of experimenting. Sometimes I think training takes your mind off how bad you feel. You've still got 6 and a bit weeks which actually is the same number of weeks I have until competition


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, Rose, what show are you doing?

My main concern is that my immune system is non existent due to medication I was taking. I've stopped it now but still in the "danger zone". A cold can become pneumonia quickly, and dramatic as it sounds, I can die! 

I suffer with the most dreadful fatigue I find it disheartening at times, but I totally agree that training is a good distraction!

I've forgotten what it's like to feel normal, anyway!  x


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

turkey burgers blueberry cheesecake great meal.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I spoil myself  I'm trying to make things interesting this time around and cook some of our recipes alongside eating clean.

Today's diet was:-

Meal 1: 40g oats, 200ml almond milk, Extreme Blueberry cheesecake whey

Meal 2: Yoghurt, 30g pistachios

Meal 3: Turkey burgers (left from last night!) Spoon oil, asparagus

Meal 4: Chocolate Pro 6 with water

Meal 5: 200g chicken and sesame glazed sweet potato chips (**recipe to follow at weekend, clean and simple!)

Still got to have a meal before bed. Was up at 5.45 but feeling rough as fcuk so cardio shall commence tomorrow.

Just took a back pic will post now and post better photos tomorrow too...


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Stats tonight are also hips 40" (all I can say is, what happened?!?) Waist 26" and bust 36". There was a day when my bust and hip measurement was the other way around!!!

Quick back shot... Not the best pictures and please excuse the towel!!!!

I personally think my back is my stronger point as I have a v taper I'm proud of, I could be wrong though!!!

Ciao for now I'm off to bed  x


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> Thanks everyone, Rose, what show are you doing?
> 
> My main concern is that my immune system is non existent due to medication I was taking. I've stopped it now but still in the "danger zone". A cold can become pneumonia quickly, and dramatic as it sounds, I can die!
> 
> ...


Me being ignorant!

I'm doing the NABBA Northwest, then probably going back off season again.

Your waist is tiny - I stand on stage holding myself in to get a measurement even 27", my hips and ribcage are around 35" so I'd not knock your 26" non-dieted down one bit. Your narrow waist when upper body is trained is what gives you the taper. You've also got caps on your shoulders, something I'm struggling with!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the positive feedback rose, it means a lot! I love having a small waist, my hips and chunky legs are the bane of my life. When I gain fat, it goes there... Every. Single. Time...

The week is going well, fatigue is a killer, ordered some slippery elm and spirulina in the hope it'll help my Crohns & in turn energy levels. The long weekend is warmly welcomed!!! Dropped masses of water, hopefully next week I'll see a shape change and start dropping fat too. Feel like I've spent the past 18 months on a diet!!!...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> Thank you for the positive feedback rose, it means a lot! I love having a small waist, my hips and chunky legs are the bane of my life. When I gain fat, it goes there... Every. Single. Time...
> 
> The week is going well, fatigue is a killer, ordered some slippery elm and spirulina in the hope it'll help my Crohns & in turn energy levels. The long weekend is warmly welcomed!!! Dropped masses of water, hopefully next week I'll see a shape change and start dropping fat too. Feel like I've spent the past 18 months on a diet!!!...


It's a lifestyle not a diet, BUT it's also a reason to try not to put too much on afterwards.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep that's true. It suits me anyway as I should watch what I eat all of the time, so it is a plus for someone like me. I'm very ill tonight, no rhyme nor reason, just been up most of the night sick and in pain. Strangely enough, dying to get out for a long walk and some fresh air... Spending the day with family tomorrow for lunch so hopefully I can battle through that ok! Cardio started and I'm quite pleased to say my glutes hurt, I'm never sore from cardio!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

So... I'm facing the hilly countryside of the West country once more, for the 26 mile trek from Stone Henge to Avebury (plus the prospects of weather equally as bad as last year- or possibly worse!)

The trek is in aid of the Macmillan Nurses which is something very close to my heart. Thank you all so much for supporting me last year and I'd be ever grateful if you could support us again this year by clicking this link:- http://www.justgiving.com/teams/teamextreme or by texting EXTR86 to 70070. Thank you <3

Joining the team is Jo Fairbairn, Jo Stanger and Rachael Grice, it'll be fun as well as gruelling!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Hope you're all keeping well  I've had a few days in bed as I've been struck with more illness (I sound like a walking bug aye?) 

Back at it again, I did some HIIT training late last night and I LOVED it!

I'm not posting photos until the end because I hate this self adoration "wooo look at me working out in my tiny little tops with my boobs hanging out" rubbish- it doesn't help anyone, I don't see the point in it! If you have to scream for attention then you are clearly not getting it just for being awesome in the first place!

My goal now is to compete in Miss Galaxy Universe in October of this year, so I'm slowly getting into my best shape for that, loving the fact it's combined with fitness although I am not sure I will be fit enough for the fitness tests this year- I will train for them anyway and see where it goes!

Off for a "Haggis night" now with Jo F, I swear I am feeling seriously brave!

Thanks a million for the donations so far for the 26 mile trek, appreciate it guys!

Adios


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hope you're all keeping well  I've had a few days in bed as I've been struck with more illness (I sound like a walking bug aye?)
> 
> ...


There are times when progress photos are helpful, and times when they are not. Took me a long time to work out when to use them, and I'm sure you will too(and get there). Sorry to hear of more problems, keep on going with whatever thing you are doing. Think I'd have packed in a long time ago, then again being involved in health and fitness can become more of a spur to push on.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Rose, you always compel me to write here again... I'm in a sort of "limbo", while I wait to see what happens with my health.

I had an MRI scan about 3 weeks back and I've had the results, I know I've been feeling unwell for months and not exactly had much help... Unfortunately I have a lot of inflammation where my bowel was rejoined and my disease is very active, so I have to take 6 weeks of steroids to reduce the immediate inflammation and I've been given mercaptopurine which is typically used to treat leukemia. I also have abnormal lymph nodes and poor kidney function so I'm on an alkaline/low protein diet to see if it helps.

Feeling pretty rubbish, I'm not depressed though which is great because I usually get very very low; I'm just physically exhausted and very unwell. The meds are making me shake and vomit, plus an upset tummy... I've an electrolyte imbalance too but I'm hardly surprised.

I'm unable to train as my arthritis is consuming at the moment but I'm trying to stay active. I did 3 back exercises yesterday, sounds pathetic and lifted about 1/3 of the weight but it just keeps me away from feeling depressed to feel I'm putting some effort into my fitness.

If the medicine doesn't work, as I've tried everything else, it'll mean more surgery. That was the biggest shock, and while I hope it doesn't come to that, I'm ready for it. I'm also looking forward to getting fit again once I can.

I'm not deluded and don't think I'll be competing at the Olympics any time soon, but one thing is for certain, and that is that I won't give up and I'll keep annoying my doctors 

They told me to sign off work, but to me that's totally detrimental to my mental and physical wellbeing. They've also admitted there was an enzyme they should test for before giving me mercaptopurine... As genetically, some people will pass it through their system quickly and some people won't. If I don't, it could cause serious harm. I still don't know the results!!!

I am dealing with it all better this time, trying to lead as normal a life as possible and I am really looking after myself properly. I have amazing people in my life, working for Extreme is a comfort because Dougie & Jo have been nothing less than amazing and helping me out as much as they can. Some people have truly beautiful souls and I'm lucky they're in my life.

On that note it's bed time for me, my next goal is to be fighting fit for bodypower, I'll be 4 weeks into my steroids so I definitely should be  xx


----------

